# Hello from Vashon Island



## Corby Christensen (Aug 31, 2009)

Fraternal greetings from the Pacific Northwest.  I look forward to reading and participating in the forums.

S&F
Corby


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to Mason of Texas forums. Hope to hear your perspective from a different state.


----------



## david918 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome brother Corby


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome Brother Corby!


----------



## owls84 (Sep 1, 2009)

Brother Corby I would like to congradulate you on your journey to the best danged masonic forum on the internet. Feel free to just jump in the fish won't bite too bad.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard.:beer:


----------



## JTM (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome to the forums


----------



## Sirius (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Nate Riley (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## dhouseholder (Sep 1, 2009)

Corby Christensen said:


> Fraternal greetings from the Pacific Northwest.  I look forward to reading and participating in the forums.
> 
> S&F
> Corby



My wife and I just got back from the Port Orchard/Bremerton area this Summer. Beautiful country you have up there! Those ferries are danged expensive! It was like $10-$15 bucks a trip! Welcome to the site!


----------



## webstermason (Sep 1, 2009)

Tell Lake Washington, I say Hello. When are the Hydroplane Races?


----------



## JTM (Sep 2, 2009)

please read the threads in my "sig" (signature)

they aren't well written or even entirely correct/complete, but they might be helpful to you.  if you have any suggestions to add, please let me know.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

